# Closed to the public?



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I have been mulling this one for a few years now. We have always allowed people to saunter in to visit or check out our facility, perhaps with an empty jar in hand for us to fill. As busy as we are I always take the time to smile, chat and give a brief tour. Often they are our local landowners who we treat as honored guests. Had an elderly lady come in the other day, nearly slip and fall on the wet floor. Add in the bees, forklifts, the car that parks out front right where we load and unload our trucks and it gets to be more and more of a concern and annoyance. I've been considering posting signs warning off the general public but hate to be seen as being unfriendly. Any thoughts?


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Tough one Jim. Sometimes it is a PITA for me to 'entertain' my customers but I do, smile, and in the end I feel good about it.

Maybe for your operation a designated parking area, predetermined area to conduct your tour with some areas off limits, maybe even set times where visitors are welcome would be helpful.
There seems to be an enormous value in this 'show and tell' stuff that i can't quantify. I do know that for weeks after the my tour people are still talking about it and a connection to me and the bees has been made. They tell others who tell others. It's become terrific PR for me and a strong sense of community has been developed. All this has been the unintentional consequences of me not just running people off.


----------



## dback (Jan 8, 2012)

I would imagine your insurance company would frown on the practice now. The "Chain of Custody" laws already exist but I don't know how they would ever enforce them. I'd close the doors and use insurance as the excuse……"Employees Only Beyond This Point" works great.


----------



## kingd (Oct 31, 2013)

That is a really tough call, From my point of view being open to the public makes you look honest,friendly with nothing to hide and someone I want to do business with.
Downside it leaves you open for problems if someone gets hurt.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If you put up a sign, it might be helpful if someone did get hurt and tried to sue and if you sense some danger because of current situations (like honey on the floor) you have a bit more of a reason to point out the danger and ask them with more civility because it's the "rule" not something personal...


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Put up a warning sign (or several) and if someone gets hurt and sues - that is what insurance is for. If it is within safety standards for your employees then you are not guilty of negligence. Could you get sued? Of course you could, but you could get sued by an employee too. Despite our worse fears Most people are not inclined to sue just because they had a clumsy moment. 

Also I believe that almost anyone is far less likely to take action if they have signed a waiver, so you could hang a clipboard of waivers at the door (next to the sign) and declare that EVERYONE must sign. Also I have noticed some signs lately that say "THIS sign is your contract which you accept by entering.". Who knows if it holds up, but it probably makes it less likely for an ambulance chaser to take a case on contingency.

They should make a big I ACCEPT button that you have to push to open a door - like every corporate website in the world uses as a digital contract binder.

Sometimes We invest too much time and energy in worrying about being ready for the worse case scenario which rarely ever happens.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Bump your liability rider up to 5-10 million making sure it contains a clear "agricultural tourist and farm stand sales" provision and you "should" be covered. 

My guess is that it will cost you up to 4 or 5 barrels a year for you to have a little piece of mind and continue inviting people in. 

Anyone grossing over a million a year owning that many hives needs to do so for a clear cut CYA!!!


----------



## dback (Jan 8, 2012)

David LaFerney said:


> Sometimes We invest too much time and energy in worrying about being ready for the worse case scenario which rarely ever happens.


True enough, however, just once will make a lifelong impression……..speaking from experience.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Darn. Now I'm need to change my travel plans... I guess I can still see Mount Rushmore.


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

Colorado recently passed an "agrutourism" liability law. Don't know if your state has such a law, but worth looking into. If you have such a law, then scheduling visitation times as an agritourism event and posting a disclaimer (or printing it on a handout) might offer some protection, much like the signs we have at equestrian facilities. Here is a clip from our law:

"an activity instructor or equipment provider or facility person shall not be civilly liable for an injury to or the death of a participant resulting from the inherent risks of agricultural recreation activities performed or conducted on or in a facility. A participant or a participant's representative may not make any claim against, maintain an action against, or recover from an activity instructor or equipment provider or facility person for injury, loss, damage, or death of the participant resulting from any of the inherent risks of agricultural recreation activities performed or conducted on or in a facility."

You can read the whole Colorado statute at http://www.lpdirect.net/casb/crs/13-20-1004.html


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

Perhaps you could pick a time that you would like/prefer visitors and put signs up that say that the public is welcome during those hours. Something along the lines of "Open to the public Saturdays 10-4". That seems a bit more positive than any sort of keep away sign. When it comes to civil litigation, you really can't have too many warning signs.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

dback said:


> True enough, however, just once will make a lifelong impression……..speaking from experience.


I agree. As they say "been there, done that." Can't live in eternal fear because of a bad experience though. Prudence not paranoia.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

As a Chef this was a constant internal struggle I had. On one hand I was proud of the kitchen, the staff and the products we produced, I understood the value of giving a tour to those genuinely interested. On the other hand commercial kitchen are slippery and hot filled with things to cut yourself on or burn yourself with. The crew is focused on plates, moves at breakneck speed, the language is colorful and the atmosphere can be down right terrifying to an outsider.

Part of the solution in part was to schedule events in the kitchen. Chef Tables, where a table was placed directly in the center of the kitchen and each Chef prepared, presented a course. Cooking classes for adults or kids on slow days. 

I also trained several people on a standard tour to give tours if we had a last minute request. This tour kept people out of the fray and included an introduction of every person encountered with a description of their value to the kitchen. Everyone was sent home with a gift.

I see one Beekeeper has a fill your own jar day complete with tours and activities. I'd suggest inviting everyone you'd like to host for an "Evening in the Honey House", dinner, employee rewards, tour , movie or local entertainment, seperate kids activities etc. Apologize there for limiting hour to public, mention insurance etc. 

Maybe a pre-planned tour complete with gift would simplify everything. Example: Station 1-4, gift honey bottle and "hey come outside ( where I have a safe spot to stage my thanks for coming goodbye) I can't wait to show you my new ......"

Or,

Insist everyone that visits takes home a free cat!


----------



## jquinn (Jul 18, 2014)

Mbeck said:


> Insist everyone that visits takes home a free cat!


Lol do you have a feline infestation also??


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Lol do you have a feline infestation also?? 

Me too. I tell honey customers " We are having a special today. A free kitten with every jar of honey purchased!" Funny how fast most folks leave.


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey-4-All said:


> Bump your liability rider up to 5-10 million making sure it contains a clear "agricultural tourist and farm stand sales" provision and you "should" be covered.
> 
> My guess is that it will cost you up to 4 or 5 barrels a year for you to have a little piece of mind and continue inviting people in.


When we bought our new place, time to get insurance was of the essence, so we just went with the same company we had the old house insured with. In going over options with the agent, customers on the premises was a sticky one, and, turned out to be a very expensive thing to cover, so we declined that, and just decided we would not allow customers on the premises, at all. That precluded even doing gate sales.

As time to renew rolled around, my wife spent a bit of time shopping for a better policy. The agency that provides the policy thru the BC Honey Producers Association was one stop on the shopping list, since we already had a policy thru them via BCHPA to cover bee liability, and forest fire liability for bee yards in the bush. In the end, we got a much better policy, that has specific clauses for agricultural related customers on site, be it for gate sales or whatever. To top it all off, not only did we get a better policy, it worked out to be about $500 a year cheaper. You may not have to sacrifice those barrels, if you shop around some, we didn't sacrifice anything, came out ahead on the deal.

My wife is thrilled, not only did she save some on the insurance, now she can do gate sales. Personally, I was thrilled with the old policy, that specifically excluded 'customers on the premises', but I'm an old curmudgeon, and hate dealing directly with those hideous things called customers. I've spent a lifetime building businesses that put 2 more more layers of people between me and customers, just so I dont have to do that.


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

BlackForestBees said:


> *Colorado recently passed an "agrutourism" liability law. * Don't know if your state has such a law, but worth looking into. If you have such a law, then scheduling visitation times as an agritourism event and posting a disclaimer (or printing it on a handout) might offer some protection, much like the signs we have at equestrian facilities. Here is a clip from our law:
> 
> "an activity instructor or equipment provider or facility person shall not be civilly liable for an injury to or the death of a participant resulting from the inherent risks of agricultural recreation activities performed or conducted on or in a facility. A participant or a participant's representative may not make any claim against, maintain an action against, or recover from an activity instructor or equipment provider or facility person for injury, loss, damage, or death of the participant resulting from any of the inherent risks of agricultural recreation activities performed or conducted on or in a facility."
> 
> You can read the whole Colorado statute at http://www.lpdirect.net/casb/crs/13-20-1004.html


How does this liability law work if there is some of your legal 'weed' thrown into the mix by either employee or guest?


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

Tim KS said:


> How does this liability law work if there is some of your legal 'weed' thrown into the mix by either employee or guest?


Well, since my full time job doesn't allow for that kind of activity... no "weed" here! Besides, can't have the bees going to "those kind of plants." They would be too high on their approach back to the hive and fly right over it and miss.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I have friends that are open top the public only on Thursdays. There is a sign on their front door stating so and they set that time aside so they are prepared to accommodate them. You might want to consider doing something similar. And do that on a day that you set aside to not extract. 

That or have an observation window. I worked on a Dairy Farm that had an observation window so people who wanted to see how it was done could see it and not be in the same room as the work being done.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Well, it looks like I am going to be kind of a stand out from the pack on this subject.

Our driveway is 1/4 mile long from the highway.
We have a vertical lift security gate THAT IS ALWAYS CLOSED AND LOCKED, 24 hours 365.
http://www.sun-power.com/

Our gate is never open, just to be open.
Family and employees have remotes, certain (very, very few) friends have the code for the key pad.
Nobody steps foot on our property without calling first.
In 24 years of running this operation we have had exactly 2 people jump the fence and walk up to the compound unannounced.
They do not have good memories of that day.

Our property is not "open house".
Where did it ever become the rule that if you are a beekeeper, your operation is Disneyland?
We work hard all day, often away from home. (gate closed and locked)
If we find a day here and there to quietly take a day and work in the garden (gate closed and locked) or have close friends over for dinner (gate closed and locked) bale hay in the front field (gate closed and locked)
THE LAST THING that we want is tourists poking their noses into our world.

We sell nothing from our home base.
We pollinate crops and sell honey all at away locations.

I read the posts in this thread and ask myself; why put up with all the goofy nonsense?
Have you ever asked yourself, "Why?"

If you are tired of disruption and poor time management, I suggest taking charge of your property and your life and setting boundries.
1) All visitors must call first and visit only by invitation or appointment. This includes relatives, friends, whomever.
2) Gate the property. Gate is always closed and locked.
3) Answering machine on all phone lines.

Now, some of you are probably reading this and thinking, "Boy, this guy is really private."
Here is my response:
If you want to be a jack-in-the-box, that is your choice.
Time management is tough enough without having hours sucked out for pure nonsense.

O.K.
I'm ready for my whipping......


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

If it suits you, who should criticize you? Your life, your property, your business.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Jim, I think its cool to show off your work, but there is a time an a please too (better in the off season). Really it isn't the same as seeing it all up and running.:bus

We opened a store a few years back and that is where we do our retail business. Now for my wholesale business, its a different story. We opened a new operation 4 years ago, it has the honey house, and a warehouse. Customer can see what is going on in the honey house from the warehouse without going in. 
We only ship on Friday mornings so we don't lose production time. There is still time for chatting and get business done before the next customer shows up. 
Now for the parking, that is a problem when someone is parked in front of my truck dock when I come in with a load. With an open truck it doesn't take long for the bees to find the truck, so quick offloads are a must!!!opcorn:


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

We are located right off a county road. No privacy here as we kind of stick out like a sore thumb with trucks forklifts and bee equipment everywhere. My wife handles the honey stand and deals with the public. I have one iron fisted rule. NO ONE COMES IN WHERE I AM EXTRACTING,UNLESS ITS A LIFE OR DEATH EMERGENCY. Its my job and I hate being distracted . Most people respect that.


----------



## Jacobee (Dec 27, 2011)

i can see jims point as we are all dependant on the land owners as i think that was the lady in post. and since we are dependant on them i would feel an obligation to let them on my property. do they make us sign a contract or waiver? sometimes but very rare in my case sometimes proof of insurance. i just feel we should treat them like they treat us. that would suck if all the landowners got so paranoid that they stopped letting us on there land because they were afraid we would sue them. there is more of a chance us getting hurt on there land . but i heard jim owns most his locations/land


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

To solve this problem, in the early '80's , my father built below the office a "museum", with various beekeeping artifacts from our family, an observation hive, and a slide show to show INDIRECTLY, what is going on in the factory. This ended the risks of giving tours through a food processing facility, like SQKCKR's viewing window.

Yes, it is a delicate balance, embrace the customer(if you are retail), but at arms length.(kind of like taking a shower with a rain coat on???)

and no free cats.

Crazy Roland


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks all. Some good suggestions (even Harry) . Our facility is pretty much dominates the graveled Main Street of what is truly a "one horse town", particularly now that we have expanded into a new building. We even use the sidewalk (bought and paid for by us) as an unloading area. We don't do retail but people do stop in nevertheless. Usually it's folks we know, often landowners, perhaps bringing in relatives or friends, area events like reunions and rodeos always seem to bring some in as well and usually my son or myself take a few minutes for a friendly chat and a brief tour. I do believe PR is part of this business. We are not exactly Disneyland but people do find it fascinating. As Ron pointed out, though, we do have our moments when having someone pulling up in front is about the last thing we want to see. 
My conclusion? Recheck my insurance and buy a bunch of signs.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Ya, I hear ya Jim... But... EVERYBODY waves to this beekeeper, even though it's an annoyance and possible liability, don't forget the annoyance and liability we pose to everyone else. 

Keep that kind smile on your face and it will pay back in dividends.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Michael Bush said:


> If you put up a sign, it might be helpful if someone did get hurt and tried to sue and if you sense some danger because of current situations (like honey on the floor) you have a bit more of a reason to point out the danger and ask them with more civility because it's the "rule" not something personal...


It may make it worse...the insurance company may well point out that you where well aware of a safety issue and did not act.
Having people just wondering in is not an easy one. I advertise occasional open days which are well attended and result in lots of sales.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

I would love if more of my land owners stopped in and checked us out. Not so I can show off or anything but so they can become more emotionally invested in my business. Maybe they won't knock down that old farm site that has been a bee yard for decades so they can farm 3 more acres. In my area of south dakota, farmers don't need bees and considering your bee outfit isn't much over an hour from mine I know it's the same for you. Keep being friendly, don't be like Harry. I wonder if he has alligators in his mote.


----------



## Duncan151 (Aug 3, 2013)

In todays food world there is a lot to be said for transparency. Too much food production is locked away from the public view as it is.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Mote?....Dosent that require water? . Hey, your welcome to stop in, again, any time....Harry too for that matter. Our family has been keeping bees in this area for over 60 years but too often landowner relations end up being a few minutes of chatting while delivering yard rent once a year. Land changes hands, unfortunately not just within a family but often to an investor outside the area so you need to constantly be keeping in touch with the latest happenings in the area. It's so important to be seen as not just a neighbor but a partner in agriculture. People want to know who is driving on and off their land. Yes, PR is important, I'm not about to chase people out of the door but some warnings are definitely in order.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

jim lyon;1148549 warnings are definitely in order.[/QUOTE said:


> its good to be proactive


----------



## MNbees (May 27, 2013)

Hey Harry what about the bee yards you have? What if those people were as anal as you? Having people come to your farm is annoying sometimes, but when people come out and you give them the time of day and show how passionate you may be about your job and this job it really sends a message and believe it or not it goes along way. Its just like selling bee's to newbees. If you give them a minute to teach them a thing or two they will be back year after year for repeat business. 
I do alot of PR with the amount of retail and nucs we sell. 

Try having 30-40 whole foods employees come out while your extracting. I tell everyone unlimited free stings all day!


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I was never crazy about the idea of direct selling. But the reality is: Many people want to buy honey directly from the beekeeper. So PR with every jar sold becomes a fact of life (and please take a kitten). The bees flying around are always well behaved. My only concern is when there is snow and ice and someone could slip and fall.

Does anyone remember the Bee Culture cover with 'Bobs You- Pick Honey Farm'?


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

I think it would be hard for Jim to put up No Trespassing signs or Keep Out signs. He is just too nice of a guy to do that. Always thoughtful in his responses and helpful to us beginners when we ask him a question. My favorite poster on this site!!


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

MNbees said:


> Hey Harry what about the bee yards you have? What if those people were as anal as you?


They are.
That's why I have bees on their place.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Thought....a warning sign is basically stating that you are aware that (in this case) an area is dangerous. Kinda of like putting up a "Warning: Bad Dog" sign...

It seems I recall that "Homeland Security" instituted some some restrictions to some food production "assets". Why not some type of signs referring to Homeland Security restrictions and let everything thing it's the government's fault they can't inspect your facility? 

Priester's Pecans, a local candy/gift vendor that does business nationwide has it's headquarters a few miles from me. They have a large retail area with all of their different treats on display and even sample dishes of many of them set out for the public to try. Want to see their kitchen?....they built a "gallery" that overlooks one of their large kitchens...customers and visitors can stand and look through a large window down onto the sizable operation and never set foot inside of it. Just a thought, Jim.

Everybody is familiar with liability, insurance, and government restrictions. Use their familiarity to *your* advantage. 

Ed


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

Jim,

You have gotten a lot of good ideas. You and your son should take some time this winter and decide what changes you want to make and how involved you want get. A window and a wall of old beekeepering memorabilia and pictures, set tour times/days, etc.

Setting times and days may have the effect of increasing interest, even if you do live out in the middle of no-where.

Tom


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

I agree with you 100% Harry. Although my apiary is small and my outyard is smaller, no one comes into my yards without first contacting me and then is invited by me. I have 'no trespassing' signs up in plain sight all around both places. Uninvited guests will bee scooting off the property as quickly as they arrived or they'll be dealing with the sheriff. Any curiosity seeker poses a risk to the business and everything I've worked hard to build for myself. If an invited guest does come I video a 'hold harmless' conversation between myself and the other party with my phone. Its not too much to do to protect oneself in my opinion. And then everyone's happy, happy, happy, until someone gets stung lol :gh:


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

I agree with Harry on quite a few comments.
I make time for folks, but don't allow drop in's. I'm extremely busy and hate to be interrupted..lose my momentum or small window of cool hours of the morning to get some work done. Most of my work is done at my residence..I am NOT a retail store open to the public. This is my home and I don't allow strangers to just walk in. It's certainly a security issue as well for me. 

Frankly, besides the potential liability issue, I don't want to be seen in my working glory. Melting with sweat, hair doo like Nick Nolte's mug shot, etc. When I have visitors I prefer to be clean and showered.

Folks tell me they don't mind seeing me like that. 
But when I am clean, they say 'I have to bring my friends and family back to meet you'
When I am dirty and sweaty they say, 'I have to bring my friends and family back to see your place' 

An Interesting difference.

I've made it clear I cherish my privacy and people respect that. If they feel I am being unfriendly, they soon realize it is not so. 
Making an appointment is simply being efficient and respectful of everyones time. 
And yes, do be prompt. Not an hour early, not an hour late. 

Here are a few signs I made up at Vista print. They do get noticed, but don't work all that well. My gate is closed at all times, unless I am expecting someone. Folks see the open gate and it is their opportunity to see what is going on here. _They can't resist_. They see the signs and still come in. Scared to death and the first thing they say is 'I know I'm trespassing, but...'

It _should_ irritate me they are trespassing, but their demeanor cracks me up. 



















I have this sign near my hives










I haven't used this one yet, might go on some remote property. I actually made it after my husband got his Ford truck broken into at the Marina. He was going to set it on his center console while he was away. Boy, he was mad.












These signs are weather proof and are about 24" x 36".
They cost about $10.00 to have custom made online.

People can see hives from the road and want to buy honey, equipment or lessons.

But _ALL_ I do is rear queens here. I'd be interupted several times a day if I didn't have the gate closed.

It just KILLS them I don't sell honey. Not yet, I tell them. And they are almost crushed.

My rules will all change at some point, if I do get into the retail/services end. I'd be a fool not to notice the demand. But for now I keep control over visitors and don't allow myself to be spread too thin. I get up at 3:30 every day as it is.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

HarryVanderpool said:


> So is "your point" that after mulling it over you are very happy to just keep suffering the annoyances that you outlined?
> Sorry if you feel ridiculed; no intent there.
> .


Well, If I had a couple thousand barrels full of honey in the shop like Jimmy does, I could handle "suffering though some annoyances".


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Delete


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

We run a very busy grain, cattle and honey farm. When the times are right, we always sit down for that important cup of coffee... when the times are not right, we respectfully communicate that and carry on with our business. 

If you want to be seen as someone who is substantial, then making time for that chat is priceless. 

Some of my best memories of time past has come from neighbours stopping on the road during harvest to chat... stopping by our cattle barn during calving for coffee, and stopping by the honey house during extraction. The point is, work is work is work is work. Settle down a bit, enjoy it


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Lauri said:


> I agree with Harry on quite a few comments.
> I make time for folks, but don't allow drop in's. I'm extremely busy and hate to be interrupted..lose my momentum or small window of cool hours of the morning to get some work done. Most of my work is done at my residence..I am NOT a retail store open to the public.


I think there is a proper balance and Jim is wanting to find it. I've gained more in life by opening myself up to the unannounced, unexpected, unplanned interruptions in life. There are people I know who project an air that says "I'm too busy, don't interrupt me". I don't, and when they aren't too busy, they won't find me. I've been busy working only to have a stranger come walking by and make a comment or ask a question. This happened earlier this year and I now have a new friend who lives just a few blocks away. For me, life is about relationships, not work. Work is necessary, but it doesn't define me.

Hope you can find a workable solution, Jim, so you can enjoy your work and remain approachable.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Jim, even with all of my wonderful recommendations that I gave earlier, I'll have to say that you do whatever is comfortable for *you* and that makes *you* happy. Sure, in this society we're living in today the threat of liability lawsuits are ever present, but we can't live our lives always looking over our shoulder to see if the other "boot" is about to drop...if were always looking over our shoulder we might one day step off a cliff. Years ago while down in France's wine district the guy showing us around explained to us that they have a philosophy..."We work to live, we don't live to work.". I've got issues with some of the French "thoughts" but I've mulled over that statement a lot of times and think it has a good bit of wisdom in it. We've only one life to use while here on earth. I don't think there is really a "right" or "wrong" course of action to what you are asking about. At the end of the day when I lay my weary body down, what I did during the day that gives me peace and that makes me smile in humble retrospect seems like the important things to me. 

There's more to life than bean-counting, but bean soup is good...but it's a lot better when you have a smile on your face when you're eating it. 

Ed


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Barry said:


> For me, life is about relationships, not work. Work is necessary, but it doesn't define me.


Well said, that goes for me too.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Well said, that goes for me too.



I second and third that Berry.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

My previous post was actually made in error. I Forgot I was reading the commercial forum. I read this forum, but don't post here. Sorry. 
My situation is much different than the OP's. I'm not commercial.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Lauri - if you spoke the truth, there is no need to apologize to me. 

Crazy Roland


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Lauri,

Not sure why you have particulars about posting in the commercial side. There are many aspects of commercial beekeeping. You don't need 1000 hives to post here if that's whats holding you back. 

Ever soul who follows what you post on Beesource can easily gather you are already in the commercial side of this gig albeit on the smaller side. From what I gather you either have a Masters in Marketing already or ought to be given a honorary Doctorate in the subject at BEE-U.

SELL...SELL...SELL!!!!


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks guys 
I'm workin' on it.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

loggermike said:


> We are located right off a county road. No privacy here as we kind of stick out like a sore thumb with trucks forklifts and bee equipment everywhere. My wife handles the honey stand and deals with the public. I have one iron fisted rule. NO ONE COMES IN WHERE I AM EXTRACTING,UNLESS ITS A LIFE OR DEATH EMERGENCY. Its my job and I hate being distracted . Most people respect that.


Hey Mike, I posted last year AFTER I'd been to your place to buy honey while I was visiting in beautiful northern CA with my sweetie--not knowing at the time I was buying from a Beesource member! I still have the empty honey jar of Tooley's honey. Had a nice chat with your wife about your bee business and bees in general. I liked the down home feeling of your operation and walking past the bee equipment to the store room where you sell honey. 

Personally, I won't let people in during extraction simply for sanitary reasons. I have a kitchen operation.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Bevy, my wife really enjoyed visiting with a fellow beekeeper. My extracting room is pretty tight, not really room for anyone else in there. Its just a one man band. Also every time the door opens ,3 bees fly in. 

If I had to do it over again, I still wouldn't keep the public away. Its been wonderful meeting interesting people from all over the world. So ring the bell, and we will pop up!


----------

